
What Montezuma's Aztec Sounded Like – And How We Know - virmundi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-dQdASWkDU
======
bmer
i showed this to a mexican friend of mine (who only knows [mexican] spanish
and english), and she told me that the pronunciation in the video sounds off
---a bit too "english".

she doesn't know any of the the languages described in the videos, but she
says one becomes familiar with quite a lot of native words when learning
mexican spanish, because it borrows a lot of native words. i believe her; her
name after all, is of native origin...and that for some reason is worth a
little more to me than a youtuber's pronunciation---what fallacy am i falling
into there?

